# ESSEX/HERTS XMAS BASH BOWLING NIGHT 8Th December



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I am looking to organise a Christmas meal combined with a 10 pin bowling night at Stevenage Bowlfor the group in December but i would like to know some idea of the number of people who want to come along so i can make the relevant enquiries with the venue to get an idea on cost per head and to confirm a date.

TTchan
Olds_cool
Mark1423 & Lauren
Lamps
slineTT
Stortford Dave
Neil 7545


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Meeeeeee


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i better go to make sure Elle behaves herself!! ;o)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i better go to make sure Elle behaves herself!! ;o)
Maybe do the bowling as an xmas thing followed by food and drinks


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe do the bowling as an xmas thing followed by food and drinks[/quote]

+1


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I should be good for this


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> i better go to make sure Elle behaves herself!! ;o)


Lmao I'll have to behave myself, due to driving :wink: :roll: :lol: boooo!!! Your looking after me Friday raj, drunk times ahead :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Count me in....


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

If I'm not working we would be up for it.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Lamps

Count me in depending on date and travel plans etc!!!

Cheers

Uncle travelling Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can we be probable possibles? :wink:


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm a possible dependant upon date!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Subject to date count me in


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

890 views and only 8 people!! come on folks, get your names down especially if you've wanted to, but not been to one of our meets before 

Paul will be confirming the date soon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Paul, put me down a vague possible 

Really does depend on the date but but sounds like a fun evening


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

We will have a good time no matter how many peeps come  

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok guys firstly sorry for being absent for a while,i had some personal bad news which knocked me for six but life must go on! So i am proposing Saturday 8th December for bowling night with a 6pm start so we can eat afterwards. The cost for bowling would be £11-00 per head which entitles us to 2 games a piece or £16.50 a head for 3 games. Can we firm up the numbers so i can get the funds sorted and the venue booked :lol:

Cheers lamps


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Cant make the 8th, Im on night shift


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in  
I suggest 2 games as that would normally be a couple of hours depending on numbers and i find after 2 games my wrists start to hurt...no obvius wrist jokes please!! :mrgreen:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats fine with me Paul....


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

I cant remember the last time I got my fingers in a hole down an alley.

Count me in


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^^
  :lol: :!:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Noooooooo I can't make this, I'm away that night [smiley=bigcry.gif]  boooo not fair!!


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in and lauren


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry Paul cant make it, no free saturdays now till the new year, you not considered a weeknight ?

G


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply but I can't make it now. Was waiting to see if my wife was working and just found out she won't be back till 8pm


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrap my last message, im free and ill be joining you all


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^^^
YAY!!!!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Not been bowling in forever will be awesome


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

any more takers?


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys Count me in, I'm back from my oriental tour now.

Don't mind 2 or 3 games unlike some limp wristed people (Raj :wink: )

Hope you're OK Paul?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

neil7545 said:


> Hey guys Count me in, I'm back from my oriental tour now.
> 
> Don't mind 2 or 3 games unlike some limp wristed people (Raj :wink: )
> 
> Hope you're OK Paul?


Neil great news that you're coming, and i don't mind if your wrists have had more exercise than mine


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

:lol: Ill thrash you all with my amazing wrists 8)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL!!!!!! hmmm...i'm trying really hard not to rude Elle!!!


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

TTchan said:


> :lol: Ill thrash you all with my amazing wrists 8)


You didn't show us all much wrist movement last night in the presentation we were expecting.

There, i said something rude. lol


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

TTchan said:


> :lol: Ill thrash you all with my amazing wrists 8)


Not sure what to say about that quote Chantelle!!!!










See you all on tuesday for the wrist off's ....oh I mean bowling ha ha.

Neil


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

neil7545 said:


> See you all on tuesday for the wrist off's ....oh I mean bowling ha ha.
> 
> Neil


Tuesday   :!: :?:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats enough of this off the wrist talk,this is a clean forum thankyou :lol: Oh by the way Neil its saturday the 8th of December mate and i've put you in 

great stuff Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha naughty boys :roll: 2 weeks and counting


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Quick reminder to everyone who is making there own way to Stevenage Leisure Park Hollywood Bowl,we are booked to start at 6pm so please be at the venue for 5.40pm in the Foyer so we can get ourselves kitted out for a prompt start at 6 o'clock.
Please ensure you your payment of £11-00 with you as i have prepaid for all of us so i need to recoup the money 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

YAY!!!!! I'm looking forward to this!! Paul are we gong for dinner after?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Raj/Paul can I still meet one or both of you guys? As raj knows my satnav isn't always right and I don't want to get lost :lol: :roll:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

no prob, i can meet you at south Mims services like last time, around 5pm?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> no prob, i can meet you at south Mims services like last time, around 5pm?


Thank u lovey


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hi All

Here are directions from South Mimms if you don't have SAT NAV.

- Follow A1(M) North 
- Leave A1 at junction 7, take the A602 exit to Stevenage 
- At the roundabout, stay in left hand lane and take the 3rd exit onto Broadhall Way/ A602 
- At the next roundabout, take the 1st exit left onto Gunnels Wood Rd/ A1072 
- Stay in the left hand lane
- At the next roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto Six Hills Way/ A1070 
- Take the first exit, little slip road, into leisure park - careful on speed bumps as some are quite harsh
- Go past the Cinema and find somewhere to park on the right 
- Bowling alley is next door to the Cinema

Coming from Stevenage I would recomend Nando's or Frankie and Benny's for food on the retail park as Chiquito's is crap, the new diner type restaurant is suppose to be pretty bad too (should have remained the Chinese) and the indian shack at the end is really bad unless you like a plate full of grease!! Presso's is also good as is Ask. There's the usual KFC, McD's and Pizza places etc there too so plenty to chose from on the night. Presso's and Ask get pretty full though and without booking this time of year I don't think we'd get in.

I don't mind which one we all decide as I'm sure we'll all have a blast.

See you Saturday

Neil [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Excellent post neil!

I'm easy as to where we eat but yeah may be better to book


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure we can get in somewhere especially if we are eating a bit later,i will try and get there a bit earlier to suss something out :lol:

Lamps


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Guys

Thanks for a great night out, funny bowling, cheating at car racing and interesting dinner conversations....brilliant.

Looking forward to the next one.

Thanks for organising this Paul. Have a great Christmas everyone.

Cheers Neil


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Great night so cheers everyone.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

What a night lol we had some funny conversations i will never EVER forget lol scarred for life  thanks guys and thanks to Paul for organising it  

Ps. there was no cheating at the racing game, I beat u both fair and square 8)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

My wrist still hurts :lol: 
Great night again guys, as for the dinner conversation.......lets just say eaton mess and brownies are off the menue for a while!
Looking foward to the next meeting in Jan!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Brilliant night everyone,havn't laughed so much in ages and that was just my bowling :lol: . Big thanks to all that came for making it such a blast,after Christmas i hope to organise a lot more things for the coming year to keep things bubbling along. [smiley=dude.gif]

Repsect to all Lamps


----------

